# NL Volkerak vom Ufer angeln?



## jan2001 (15. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
Kann jemand sagen, wo es sich lohnt am Volkerak vom Ufer zu angeln? Habe leider keine Möglichkeit ein Boot zu nutzen. 

Danke & Viele Grüße 
Jan


----------



## hogarth (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: NL Volkerak vom Ufer angeln?*

Im Volkerak selbst gibt´s keine Chance vom Ufer aus - alleine schon wegen den ausgedehnten Schutzzonen .
Bleiben nur  die einmündenden Kanäle bei Oude Tonge , Ooltgensplaat etc.  bzw. der große Schelde Kanal .


----------

